# hello kitty parents!



## briebird (May 10, 2014)

hello everyone!

my name is Brie(bird) and i have a year old orange tabby female cat named Pistol Annie, Annie for short. She is a barn cat that i adopted. when i got her, she was small, scrawny, but had a sparkle in her eye. Her ears were full of very thick, blackened blood- it may have been ear mites but it was soooo thick and crusty. her fur was rough and dusty feeling.
when i brought her home, i expected her to run and hide under the bed or couch, like the kittens i had as a child did. but no! she trotted all over the house, tail up and completely unafraid. from day one, she slept between my husband and i. she loves to lick my ears and cuddle up on my shoulders.

a little about me: i am an ACI (animal cruelty investigator) with special training in feline behavior and handling (as well as equine handling, but thats not relevant here) i am 23 years old with two little boys. my kitty is my only daughter.

thank you for welcoming me into your lovely community. my biggest questions with cats comes with the food. so as soon as im allowed to, i will be posting my question there.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome!! Thats a pretty interesting job.. I bet it gets exhausting though. Pistol Annie is as cute name

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome! Good for you for taking in little Annie and giving her a home  Pistol Annie is a unique name, is there a story behind it? I would love to see pics of your little girl  and I hope we can help you with your questions! Hope you enjoy it here ^_^ 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi briebird! Looking forward to seeing pics of your kitty. And I'm in awe of anyone who can do the job that you have - you must see some pretty upsetting things.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Brie! 
Pistol Annie sure ended up with the right person to call her own!
ACI looks to be a stressful, yet rewarding Career...all at the same time!
My hat is off to you for what you do!
It takes Courage, Commitment, Compassion and a Huge heart!
You should be cleared to post now!
For feeding questions, you can post under Health and Nutrition! 
Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome Brie & Annie!
Good to have you both! Wow, it sounds pretty exciting to be working at the ACI, and I guess it would also be tough to see situations that you do.
I look forward to seeing your posts & hopefully lots of good stories!
Oh, and of course your future pictures of Annie uploaded here somewhere!


----------



## briebird (May 10, 2014)

hopefully this picture works.

Well. my husband is a gun guy (as am i) and he wanted to name her Pistol. I wasn't too sold on it and wanted to call her Annie. Then we realized that we could comprimise by calling her Pistol Annie after the band name! lol.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is so pretty!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What a Pretty Girl! I love her golden amber eyes!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Aww she is so pretty!!!  thank you for the pic ^_^ 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm really liking the name. While Piston and Annie and both great names, Pistol Annie takes it to a whole new level!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Lovely cat, and cool name. I too am in awe of the job you do. I abhor animal cruelty but I would be hopeless and would be just too emotional to do this.


----------



## briebird (May 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Yes, being an ACI is tough and it's heartbreaking sometimes. But I do it so animals have a voice. Animal abuse makes me angry so I want to do something about it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

